# Tuck Cutter



## Cryhav0c (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gathering the tools to begin rolling my own cigars. I've located everything except a Tuck Cutter. Anyone have any info on where to obtain one of these? 

Thanks!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Don't they use the same trimming knife that they use as a general purpose cutting tool on the table (can't remember what it's called)?

You know, I think you could use one of those big office paper cutting tools to trim the tuck/foot of the cigar. Would that work?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Finishing

No idea if you need something that serious though.


----------



## Cryhav0c (Sep 25, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm looking for and had already located that manufacturer but they don't offer a way to purchase online. I've e-mailed them but haven't heard back yet. There's also another company named Penn that has these as well but it's the same story. I found another at Otoao Cigars. It seems to be what I'm looking for but the manufacturing materials don't appear correct. I'd like to find additional options if possible. Still searching. Thanks for the input.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Out of curiosity, where are you getting your leaves from?


----------



## Cryhav0c (Sep 25, 2011)

I have two located two places. LeafOnly and Otoao Cigars. You'll need to do a search as I an too new here to post links.

Both offer good tobacco. Leafonly has a good standard selection and Otoao has some varieties and aged tobacco that I can only find there along with some equipment. I ordered the handmade Chaveta from them and it got here very quick. Both are good to deal with.


----------



## vcfcigars (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are still looking for the tuck cutter i have some available, im the sale manager of a cigar factory in Danli, Honduras, we usually sell chavetas, tuck cutters and bunching machines.


----------



## tempbond (Apr 9, 2012)

vcfcigars said:


> If you are still looking for the tuck cutter i have some available, im the sale manager of a cigar factory in Danli, Honduras, we usually sell chavetas, tuck cutters and bunching machines.


Buenos dias Luis,

I would like to know the price you are asking for for tuck cutter, bunching machine and molds if you sell any.
Gracias !


----------

